# Confused about ROTP



## RobertH (31 Jul 2008)

Hello everyone I'm here to ask all of you a few questions in regard to the ROTP entry plan. 

First off I'm interested in joining the Canadian Forces, (edit: My father was an officer in the British Royal Navy, now the Canadian Forces, this is what caused my interest in joining.) my first choice would be Infantry Officer, second Armor Officer, and thirdly Artillery Officer. I'm going into grade 10 in September and I thought I should get a head start. Basically I am confused about the entire process, I should start by saying I would like to take a degree in either physics or chemistry. I know that I have to take university English, advanced functions, and any two of the following calculus and vectors, chemistry, physics, and biology. I am a good student with an 80 average, and I am very strong in science. What I am confused about is the entire recruitment process, so I get accepted into RMC ( I'm not sure even how to do this) spend 4 years on the degree I chose, and then take basic officer training course? 

Any and all advice is welcomed, because you all know more of this than I do. 

                                                                            Thank you,
                                                                             Robert.


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Jul 2008)

A Moderator will likely be along shortly, Robert, to tell you (in technicolor) to search this site - especially here in the RMC thread but also in the recruiting threads - and that will be good advice.

In the meanwhile: if you apply for and are accepted into ROTP your formal education (RMC has very good science and engineering faculties, but you may be assigned to a civilian university) and your military training will be _integrated_. You will do _recruit_ training then two academic semesters then (for around 10 weeks in the summer) military raining, then two more academic semesters, then more military training and so on. There are three main requirements to finish over a four (almost five) year programme:

1. Pass all your academics - get a degree;

2. Pass all your military course - become a useful officer; and

3. Pass your second language test.

For most people things start in the summer, shortly after high-school graduation, and finish late in the fourth year after you graduate from RMC/university.

You might want to consider joining the reserves when you are 17 - to get a _inside_ look at the military.

Unless things have changed a lot you will be assessed by recruiters for: academic strength (good enough performance in high school to indicate that you will get a good degree without too much difficulty), leadership (maybe in the reserves or cadets, maybe in school or the community) and fitness (no matter what people might say about _'push-button warfare'_ I can guarantee you that officers need to be tough and fit). Two out of three are unlikely to be good enough.


----------

